# Problems connecting (staying connected) to internet via wireless router



## stevied707 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have always had a problem connecting and staying connected to the internet while using a wireless router. I have cable through Comcast and their technician set everything up and said that there was a strong enough signal for the computer using the wireless router. Every time I try to connect to the internet I almost always have to repair the connection first. The signal always says that there is low connectivity but the technician told me that there is still enough of a signal for that not to be a problem. There are also a lot of times when the internet runs really slow because of the low connection. 

The primary computer that plugs into the wireless router and connects straight to the cable never has any connection issues. It is located approximately 30 feet away from the 2nd computer and is inside a different structure (a poolhouse converted into a room). When I have contacted Comcast in the past they just have me unplug the router and plug it back, then disconnect the connection and reconnect by putting in the web key. 

Simply repairing the connection usually works and allows me to get online but I still have the problem of being dropped. When repairing the connection doesn't work, disconnecting and reconnecting while entering the web key usually works but sometimes it doesn't. When that doesn't work I give up because I don't know anything else to do. 

If someone can tell me how to fix these problems I would be very appreciative. Simply repairing the connection before I connect to the internet isn't all that bad and I would be happy if that was the only problem, but always getting dropped, internet running slow, and not being able to connect at all is just too much. 

Thanks

Info:

- cable internet connection through Comcast
- Netgear CG814WG v2 wireless router
- Both computers are Dell PC's using Windows XP


----------



## scottsee (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like interference. 

What channel are you on?
How many other wifi networks are visible by your computer?
What power signal are they and what channels are they on?


----------



## stevied707 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reply...I am kind of computer illiterate so I don't know what channel or power signal they are on or how to find out. I think my account has 2 different networks and those are usually the only 2 that show up after it says it is looking for available networks. Sometimes there is one from the across the street that shows up.

I do know that the last time I called Comcast they had me change the channel to one that was lower....maybe it was channel 64 but I could be wrong. I don't remember what steps to take to get there though.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## stevied707 (Mar 18, 2007)

On which computer should I do the above mentioned instructions ( question mark key doesn't work). I'm assuming on the computer that is having the problems but I just want to make sure. Thanx.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, the computer that you have the issues with, I want to see what it's seeing.


----------

